# Color Issues - DTG processing



## trueholygoat (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi! I tried to find an answer to this question , but couldn't find anything. I've got a few very basic designs up on Redbubble, and I've noticed that the colors change -- sometimes drastically -- from the original design once the process of adding it is complete. Someone posted a conversion chart showing what certain CMYK and RBG colors will change to during the Redbubble conversion process, and it seems that basic orange is pretty much not available in any meaningful sense.

Is this standard across all DTG fulfillment/storefront providers, or will different providers employ different conversion processes?

Thanks!


----------

